# Pot scrubbers in canister filters



## zablalbaz (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey All,

I've seen posts about people using nylon scrubbies in their sumps and hob filters. But nothing for canister filters yet. I hope this is okay, b/c I've already done it.  I purchased a bunch of them from the local dollar store and loaded one of the media trays in my sun sun 525gph filter.

And I also have followed advice on Internet to load the bottom with some ceramic rings, then the trays as follows from bottom to top:

Coarse, medium, fine pads

Aquatic Arts FilterPlus biomedia - kind of like lava rock. FouNd this myself on another forum and bought through a large, onsite Internet store.

Dollar store nylon scrub pads

More ceramic rings

What do you all think of this setup? Can I do other things to optimize my surface area in the filter? What aabout intake sponges? Would that help? Or will the africans eat intake sponges?

Thanks!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Nylon scrubbies inside canister filters are fine. I've done it for years. I usually do about half scrubbies and half some other biomedia. Your setup seems good. I don't think you're going to have any issues with bacteria not having enough surface area to live on - so in that sense, an intake sponge is not really necessary.


----------

